# Caver M-4120



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...2&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1123#ht_1325wt_1163

Before the PG buyout 


Not mine.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

I dont understand what the big deal is with these Carver amps. They are ancient. The technology is decent cause they still use it. But why buy a 20 year old amp full of rust and all dented up when you can buy an amp with the same technology ( basically a class H ) ?
Like a SoundStream.....


----------

